# WESTERN RIVERS FORECAST



## GeoRon

*June 16, 2019*

June 16, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*June 17, 2019*

June 17, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*June 18, 2019*

Added North Platte at Northgate Canyon and Clear Ck at Golden.


----------



## GeoRon

*June 18, 2019 second release*

Added Upper and Lower Taylor to commemorate the upcoming Taylor River Raft race.


----------



## GeoRon

*June 18, 2019 third release*

Added Muddy Ck Utah.


----------



## GeoRon

*June 19, 2019*

June 19, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*June 20, 2019*

June 20, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*June 21, 2019*

Added Poudre at Mouth and S Platte at S Platte.


----------



## GeoRon

*June 22, 2019*

June 22, 2109


----------



## GeoRon

*Opening Forecast on Cell Phone*

I can open the Forecast PDF on my cell phone by leaving the Mountain Buzz app and using a browser to surf Mountain Buzz. 

All seriousness aside, I mention this because several people have reported catastrophic results when trying to view the Forecast browsing MB using the MB app on a cell phone. I get the message, "File Broken" when trying to open using the app. Other people report that it causes the flashlight mode to blink continuously, vibrate mode to activate and get violent and the screen to spin in circles(not really but all of this would be kool to see, just not on your phone).

In all seriousness, browsing the Forecast hydrographs on a touch screen is fun. Depending on your connection, the report may take a few seconds to download. If the screen is fuzzy, give your smart phone a second or two to do its magic.


----------



## GeoRon

*June 23, 2019*

Added San Rafael near Green River and Fraser at Granby


----------



## GeoRon

*June 24, 2019*

Added Crystal at Redstone near Avalanche Ck


----------



## GeoRon

*June 25, 2019*

June 25, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*June 26, 2019*

June 26, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*June 27, 2019*

June 27, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*June 28, 2019*

June 29,2019


----------



## GeoRon

*June 30, 2019*

June 30, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 1, 2019*

July 1, 2019


----------



## basinrafter

Any chance of adding the Smith River up in MT?


----------



## GeoRon

Howdy Basinrafter,

The National Weather Service River Forecast Office for the Missouri Basin does not calculate a forecast for the Smith in Montana. Best I can do is plot a hydrograph for past flows.


----------



## basinrafter

GeoRon said:


> Howdy Basinrafter,
> 
> The National Weather Service River Forecast Office for the Missouri Basin does not calculate a forecast for the Smith in Montana. Best I can do is plot a hydrograph for past flows.


Oh well - can't hurt to ask. I knew the NWS folks didn't do a Smith forecast....I was hoping you had some kind of magic up your sleeve  We're supposed to launch next week, and I'm just hoping and praying there's still enough water to float.


----------



## MThikergirl

basinrafter said:


> Oh well - can't hurt to ask. I knew the NWS folks didn't do a Smith forecast....I was hoping you had some kind of magic up your sleeve  We're supposed to launch next week, and I'm just hoping and praying there's still enough water to float.



350 CFS at Logan and 484 CFS at Eden as of this morning, with rain in the forecast for the next few days. You should be fine as long as you don't bring the kitchen sink.


----------



## GeoRon

*July 2, 2019*

Added Plateau Ck near Cameo and Dolores at Bedrock.


----------



## GeoRon

*July 3, 2019*

Added Skykomish and Sauk


----------



## GeoRon

*July 4,2019*

July 4,2019


----------



## JEPerry

Science of graphs indeed - you convey a lot of information and relationships very economically.


----------



## ColoradoDave

Graphs are a way to get data into my head more efficiently.


----------



## GeoRon

*July 5, 2019*

July 5, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 6, 2019*

July 6, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 7, 2019*

July 7, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 8, 2019*

July 8, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 9, 2019*

July 9, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 10, 2019*

July 10, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 11, 2019*

July 11, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 12, 2019*

July 12, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 13, 2019*

July 13, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 13, 2019*

July 13, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 14, 2019*

July 14, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 15, 2019*

July 15, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 16, 2019*

There will be no forecast for the next 5 or 6 days. Gone boat'in.


----------



## Fly By Night

Have fun on the water!


----------



## GeoRon

*July 21, 2019*

July 21, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 22, 2019*

July 22, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 23, 2019*

July 23, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 23, 2019*

July 23, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 24, 2019*

July 24, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 25, 2019*

July 25, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 26, 2019*

July 26, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 27, 2019*

July 27, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 28, 2019*

July 28, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 29, 2019*

July 29, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 30, 2019*

July 30, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*July 31, 2019*

July 31, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 1, 2019*

August 1, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 2, 2019*

August 2, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 3, 2019*

August 3, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 4, 2019*

August 4, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 8, 2019*

August 8, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 9, 2019*

August 9, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 10, 2019*

August 10, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 11, 2019*

August 11, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 15, 2019*

August 15, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 16, 2019*

August 16, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 17, 2019*

August 17, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 18, 2019*

August 18, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 19, 2019*

August 19, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 22, 2019*

August 22, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 25, 2019*

August 25, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 26, 2019*

August 26, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 27, 2019*

August 27, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 28, 2019*

August 28, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 29, 2019*

August 29, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 30, 2019*

August 30, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*August 31, 2019*

August 31, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 3, 2019*

September 3, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 5, 2019*

September 5, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 5, 2019*

September 5, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 6, 2019*

September 6, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 7, 2019*

September 7, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 8, 2019*

September 8, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 9, 2019*

September 9, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 10 2019*

September 10 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 11, 2019*

September 11, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 12, 2019*

September 12, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 15, 2019*

September 15, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 16, 2019*

September 16, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 17, 2019*

September 17, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 18, 2019*

September 18, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 19, 2019*

September 19, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 20, 2019*

September 20, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 21, 2019*

September 21, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 22, 2019*

September 22, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 23, 2019*

September 23, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 24, 2019*

September 24, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 25, 2019*

September 25, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 26, 2019*

September 26, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 27, 2019*

September 27, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 28, 2019*

September 28, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 29, 2019*

September 29, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*September 30, 2019*

September 30, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 1, 2019*

October 1, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 2, 2019*

October 2, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 3, 2019*

October 3, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 4, 2019*

October 4, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 5, 2019*

October 5, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 8, 2019*

October 8, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 9, 2019*

October 9, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 11, 2019*

October 11, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 12, 2019*

October 12, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 13, 2019*

October 13, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 14, 2019*

October 14, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 15, 2019*

October 15, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 16, 2019*

October 16, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 17, 2019*

October 17, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 19, 2019*

October 19, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 20, 2019*

October 20, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 22, 2019*

October 22, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 23, 2019*

October 23, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 24, 2019*

October 24, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 25, 2019*

October 25, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 26, 2019*

October 26, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 27, 2019*

October 27, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 28, 2019*

October 28, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 29, 2019*

October 29, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 30, 2019*

October 30, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*October 31, 2019*

October 31, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 1, 2019*

November 1, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 2, 2019*

November 2, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 3, 2019*

November 3, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 4, 2019*

November 4, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 5, 2019*

November 5, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 6, 2019*

November 6, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 7, 2019*

November 7, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 8, 2019*

November 8, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 9, 2019*

November 9, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 10, 2019*

November 10, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 11, 2019*

November 11, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 12, 2019*

November 12, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 13, 2019*

November 13, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 14, 2019*

November 14, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 15, 2019*

November 15, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 16, 2019*

November 16, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 17, 2019*

November 17, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 18, 2019*

November 18, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 19, 2019*

November 19, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 20, 2019*

November 20, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 21, 2019*

November 21, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 22, 2019*

November 22, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 23, 2019*

November 23, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 24, 2019*

November 24, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 26, 2019*

November 26, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 27, 2019*

November 27, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 28, 2019*

November 28, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 29, 2019*

November 29, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*November 30, 2019`*

November 30, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 1, 2019*

December 1, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 2, 2019*

December 2, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 3, 2019*

December 3, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 4, 2019*

December 4, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 5, 2019*

December 5, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 6, 2019*

December 6, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 7, 2019*

December 7, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 8, 2019*

December 8, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 9, 2019*

December 9, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 10, 2019*

December 10, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 11, 2019*

December 11, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 12, 2019*

December 12, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 13, 2019*

December 13, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 14, 2019*

December 14, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 15, 2019*

December 15, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 16, 2019*

December 16, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 17, 2019*

December 17, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 18, 2019*

December 18, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 19, 2019*

December 19, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 20, 2019*

December 20, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 21, 2019*

December 21, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 23, 2019*

December 23, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 24, 2019*

December 24, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 25, 2019*

December 25, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 26, 2019*

December 26, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 27, 2019*

December 27, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 28, 2019*

December 28, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 29, 2019*

December 29, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 30, 2019*

December 30, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*December 31, 2019*

December 31, 2019


----------



## GeoRon

*January 1, 2020*

I've got to do some programming to fix likely 'New Year' issues for northern rivers.


----------



## GeoRon

*January 2, 2020*

January 2, 2020


----------



## Tower Climber

thanks GeoRon. This is a really cool service that you provide. 



I'd be curious to learn more about how you came up with the system to make the chart. I'd imagine it came from just observing flow responses to upstream weather events for _each river/catchment_. What a lot of initial work! What a lot of ongoing work! 



Thank you for your service. It helps me to keep the dream alive, especially during these doldrums....which, really, if I just sack up and go for it, potential ice dams bedamned, shortly days notwithstanding, are not doldrums at all...they're just better times to get the solitude I so often wish for during the high use portions of the year.


----------



## GeoRon

Thank you Tower Climber for your interest. Frankly, I crave for opportunities to discuss the content, purpose and interpretation of these graphics. They are a labor of love and the end result of long evolving thought processes and hard work.

You are right. The forecasts are based upon responses to upstream events. Fortunately, smarter people than I do the forecasts and they use up to the second information aggregated from the USGS, NRCS, NOAA, NWS, state agencies, BoR and other dam maintainers, etc. The forecasts are the result of complex models, simulations base on historic responses to events and human influences such as dams and diversions.

The Western Rivers Forecasts are a product of the River Forecast Centers, a division of the National Weather Service. I just poach their hard work and put it in a format that is most useful to river runners.

Attached is a PDF of slides extracted from my half of a recent evenings presentation shared with a guy named Joel Gratz who is the president and cofounder of Opensnow.com. 

In the future these slides will become the basis of a more complete explanation and perhaps tutorial of both threads I maintain on MB detailing Western Rivers' flow and high country snow pack status. Please consider the attachment version .001.

Ron


----------



## GeoRon

*January 3, 2020*

Northern rivers forecast is still broken.


----------



## GeoRon

*January 4, 2020*

January 4, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 5, 2020*

January 5, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 6, 2020*

January 6, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 7, 2020*

January 7, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 9, 2020*

January 9, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 10, 2020*

January 10, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 11, 2020*

January 11, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 12, 2020*

January 12, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 13, 2020*

January 13, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 14, 2020*

January 14, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 16, 2020*

January 15, 2020January 16, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 17, 2020*

January 17, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 19, 2020*

January 19, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 20, 2020*

January 20, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 21, 2020*

January 21, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 22, 2020*

January 22, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 23, 2020*

January 23, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 25, 2020*

January 25, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 26, 2020*

January 26, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 27, 2020*

January 27, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 28, 2020*

January 28, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 29, 2020*

January 29, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 30, 2020*

January 30, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*January 31, 2020*

January 31, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 1, 2020*

February 1, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 2, 2020*

February 2, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 3, 2020*

February 3, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 4, 2020*

February 4, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 5, 2020*

February 5, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 6, 2020*

February 6, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 7, 2020*

February 7, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 8, 2020*

February 8, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 9, 2020*

February 9, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 10, 2020*

February 10, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 11, 2020*

February 11, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 12, 2020*

February 12, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 13, 2020*

February 13, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 14, 2020*

February 14, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 16, 2020*

February 16, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 17, 2020*

February 17, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 18, 2020*

February 18, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 21, 2020*

February 21, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 21, 2020*

February 21, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 23, 2020*

February 23, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 24, 2020*

February 24, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 25, 2020*

February 25, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 26, 2020*

February 26, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 27, 2020*

February 27, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*February 28, 2020*

February 28, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 1, 2020*

March 1, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 1, 2020*

March 1, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 4, 2020*

March 4, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 5, 2020*

March 5, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 6, 2020*

March 6, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 7, 2020*

March 7, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 8, 2020*

March 8, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 9, 2020*

March 9, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 10, 2020*

March 10, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 11, 2020*

March 11, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 12, 2020*

March 12, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 13, 2020*

March 13, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 14, 2020*

March 14, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 15, 2020*

March 15, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 16, 2020*

March 16, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 17, 2020*

March 17, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 18, 2020*

March 18, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 19, 2020*

March 19, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 20, 2020*

March 20, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 21, 2020*

March 21, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 22, 2020*

March 22, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 23, 2020*

March 23, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 24, 2020*

March 24, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 25, 2020*

March 25, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 26, 2020*

March 26, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 27, 2020*

March 27, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 28, 2020*

March 28, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 29, 2020*

March 29, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 30, 2020*

March 30, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*March 31, 2020*

March 31, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 1, 2020*

April 1, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 2, 2020*

April 2, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 3, 2020*

April 3, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 4, 2020*

April 4, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 5, 2020*

April 5, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 6, 2020*

April 6, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 7, 2020*

April 7, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 8, 2020*

April 8, 2020


----------



## Blade&Shaft

Dude GeoRon I love your forecasts and really look forward to them this time of year. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## GeoRon

*April 10, 2020*

April 10, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 11, 2020*

April 11, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 12, 2020*

April 12, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 13, 2020*

April 13, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 14, 2020*

April 14, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 15, 2020*

April 15, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 16, 2020*

April 16, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 17, 2020*

April 17, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 18, 2020*

April 18, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 19, 2020*

April 19, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 20, 2020*

April 20, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 23, 2020*

April 23, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 24, 2020*

April 24, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 25, 2020*

April 25, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 26, 2020*

April 26, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 27, 2020*

April 27, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 28, 2020*

April 28, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 29, 2020*

April 29, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*April 30, 2020*

April 30, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*June 1, 2020*

June 1, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*June 2, 2020*

June 2, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*June 3, 2020*

June 3, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*June 4, 2020*

June 4, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*June 5, 2020*

June 5, 2020


----------



## Fly By Night

Ron, 

How accurate are these forecasts typically?

The graph for the San Juan is a little concerning for my 7/1 launch.


----------



## 50119

Mine also for the 25th.


----------



## GeoRon

The forecasts are based on the best available data generated by the National Weather Service(weather forecast), National Resource Conservation Service(snowpack and soil moisture data) and the BLM/BoR and other dam maintainers. There are additional providers of significant information such as state agencies.

The data is then aggregated and processed by River Forecast Centers(RFC) of the National Weather Service to generate forecasts for individual rivers. 

As such, there is no better, no alternate source for river forecasts to my knowledge. The forecasts are as accurate as the data entered that the models process. Generally, the true question is, how accurate are weather forecasts especially toward the end of the forward looking interval of time, say 5 to 10 days out. 

If you go to the RFC forecast website and for most rivers there is a graph that can be accessed that illustrates previous daily forecasts vs current actual. It does show that nothing is perfect when predicting the future.

Regarding the graphs posted here, I poach RFC data for the individual rivers and by means of painstaking manipulation collect the forecast data and feed it to the large graph that I post.

Regarding the San Juan, I'm sorry that the data does not provide a more favorable outlook. Weather patterns did not favor snow pack for the southern Rocky Mountains and to further reduce San Juan flows the person (Susan Novak Behery) who controls the valves releasing water from Navajo Dam posted notice here on mountain buzz stating that there would be no supplemental "Spring Peak Release" due to inadequate water levels in Navajo Lake.

https://www.usbr.gov/uc/water/crsp/cs/nvd.html


----------



## GeoRon

*June 6, 2020*

June 6, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

*June 7, 2020 Sat*

June 7, 2020 Sat


----------



## GeoRon

*June 8, 2020 Mon*

June 8, 2020 Mon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 9, 2020 Tue*

June 9, 2020 Tue


----------



## GeoRon

*June 12, 2020 Fri*

June 12, 2020 Fri


----------



## Fly By Night

Thanks Ron. Things are looking for my San Juan. 

Can you please explain the colored numbers in parentheses after the name of the river?


----------



## GeoRon

The numbers come from the flow report from river basin lines.

The flow report is generally organized by state and river basin. States are gray filled lines. Basins are green filled lines. The green filled lines for river basins contain three numbers in each dates cell. The numbers are the river basins percent of average SWE(snowpack)(green), percent of average precipitation(blue) and percent of average of select rivers(black). Select rivers are the significant rivers of interest that I include in the flow report for each basin.

Frequently the numbers you mention from the Forecast are followed by a plus or minus value. This number is also from the flow report and is the percent of average daily trend. For example, a green value of SWE "57+3" translates to a snow water equivalent in the basin's headwaters of 57 percent of average with a two week trend increasing by 3 percent a day.

The numbers are sometimes scrambled by issues concerning the formatting of numbers in different software that I have not taken the time to address. If the number is funky, that is, not a one or two or three digit value then it is likely an error. Dates are errors also.


----------



## GeoRon

*June 13, 2020 Sat*

June 13, 2020 Sat


----------



## GeoRon

*June 14, 2020 Sun*

June 14, 2020 Sun


----------



## GeoRon

*June 15, 2020 Mon*

June 15, 2020 Mon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 16, 2020 Tue*

June 16, 2020 Tue


----------



## GeoRon

*June 17, 2020 Wed*

June 17, 2020 Wed


----------



## GeoRon

*June 18, 2020 Thu*

June 18, 2020 Thu


----------



## GeoRon

*June 19, 2020 Fri*

June 19, 2020 Fri


----------



## GeoRon

*June 20, 2020 Sat*

June 20, 2020 Sat


----------



## GeoRon

*June 21, 2020 Sun*

June 21, 2020 Sun


----------



## GeoRon

*June 22, 2020 Mon*

June 22, 2020 Mon


----------



## GeoRon

*June 23, 2020 Tue*

June 23, 2020 Tue


----------



## GeoRon

*June 24, 2020 Wed*

June 24, 2020 Wed


----------



## GeoRon

*June 25, 2020 Thu*

June 25, 2020 Thu


----------



## GeoRon

*June 26, 2020 Fri*

June 26, 2020 Fri


----------



## GeoRon

*June 27, 2020 Sat*

June 27, 2020 Sat


----------



## GeoRon

*June 28, 2020 Sun*

June 28, 2020 Sun


----------



## GeoRon

*July 3, 2020 Fri*

July 3, 2020 Fri


----------



## GeoRon

*July 4, 2020 Sat*

July 4, 2020 Sat


----------



## GeoRon

*July 5, 2020 Sun*

July 5, 2020 Sun


----------



## GeoRon

July 6, 2020 Mon


----------



## GeoRon

July 7, 2020 Tue


----------



## GeoRon

July 8, 2020 Wed


----------



## GeoRon

July 9, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

July 10, 2020 Fri


----------



## GeoRon

July 12, 2020 Sun


----------



## GeoRon

July 20, 2020 Mon


----------



## GeoRon

July 21, 2020 Tue


----------



## GeoRon

July 22, 2020 Wed


----------



## GeoRon

July 23, 2020 Thu


----------



## GeoRon

July 24, 2020 Fri


----------



## GeoRon

July 24, 2020 sat


----------



## GeoRon

July 26, 2020 Sun


----------



## GeoRon

July 27, 2020 Mon


----------



## GeoRon

July 28, 2020 Tue


----------



## GeoRon

July 29, 2020 Wed


----------



## GeoRon

July 30, 2020 Thu


----------



## GeoRon

July 31, 2020 Fri


----------



## GeoRon

August 1, 2020 Sat


----------



## GeoRon

August 2, 2020 Sun


----------



## GeoRon

August 3, 2020 Mon


----------



## GeoRon

August 4, 2020 Tue


----------



## GeoRon

August 5, 2020 Wed


----------



## GeoRon

August 6, 2020 Thu


----------



## GeoRon

August 7, 2020 Fri


----------



## GeoRon

August 8, 2020 Sat


----------



## GeoRon

August 9, 2020 Sun


----------



## GeoRon

August 10, 2020 Mon


----------



## GeoRon

August 11, 2020 Tue


----------



## GeoRon

August 12, 2020 Wed


----------



## GeoRon

August 13, 2020 Thu


----------



## GeoRon

August 14, 2020 Fri


----------



## GeoRon

August 15, 2020 Sat


----------



## GeoRon

August 16, 2020 Sun


----------



## GeoRon

August 17, 2020 Mon


----------



## GeoRon

August 18, 2020 Tue


----------



## GeoRon

August 19, 2020 Wed


----------



## GeoRon

August 19, 2020 Wed


----------



## GeoRon

August 20, 2020 Thu


----------



## GeoRon

August 21, 2020 Fri


----------



## GeoRon

August 22, 2020 Sat


----------



## GeoRon

Aug 24, 2020 Mon


----------



## GeoRon

Aug 25, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

Aug 26, 2020 Wed


----------



## GeoRon

Aug 27, 2020 Thu


----------



## GeoRon

Aug 29, 2020 Sat


----------



## GeoRon

Aug 30, 2020 Sun


----------



## GeoRon

Sept 1, 2020 Tue


----------



## GeoRon

Sep 8, 2020 Tue


----------



## GeoRon

Sep 10, 2020 Thu


----------



## GeoRon

Sep 12, 2020 Sat


----------



## GeoRon

Sep 13, 2020 Sun


----------



## GeoRon

Sep 14, 2020 Mon


----------



## GeoRon

Sep 15, 2020


----------



## GeoRon

Sep 21, 2020 Mon


----------



## GeoRon

Sep 22, 2020 Tue


----------



## GeoRon

Sep 23, 20230 Wed


----------



## GeoRon

Sep 28, 2020 Mon


----------



## GeoRon

Sep 29, 2020 Tue


----------



## GeoRon

Sep 30, 2020 Wed


----------



## GeoRon

Oct 1, 2020 Thu


----------



## GeoRon

Oct 2, 2020 Fri


----------



## GeoRon

Oct 3, 2020 Sat


----------



## GeoRon

Oct 4, 2020 Sun


----------



## GeoRon

Oct 9, 2020 Fri


----------



## GeoRon

Oct 10, 2020 Sat


----------



## GeoRon

Oct 11, 2020 Sun


----------



## GeoRon

Oct 12, 2020 Mon


----------



## GeoRon

Oct 20, 2020 Tue


----------



## GeoRon

Oct 21, 2020 Wed


----------



## GeoRon

Oct 22, 2020 Thu


----------



## GeoRon

Oct 23, 2020 Fri


----------



## GeoRon

Oct 24, 2020 Sat


----------



## GeoRon

Oct 25, 2020 Sun


----------



## GeoRon

Oct 26, 2020 Mon


----------



## GeoRon

Oct 27, 2020 Tue


----------



## GeoRon

Oct 28, 2020 Wed


----------



## GeoRon

Oct 29, 2020 Thu


----------



## GeoRon

Oct 30, 2020 Fri


----------



## GeoRon

Oct 31, 2020 Sat


----------



## GeoRon

Nov 1, 2020 Sun


----------



## GeoRon

Nov 3, 2020 Tue


----------



## GeoRon

Nov 4, 2020 Wed


----------



## GeoRon

Nov 5, 2020 Thu


----------



## GeoRon

Nov 6, 2020 Fri


----------



## GeoRon

Nov 7, 2020 Sat


----------



## GeoRon

Nov 8, 2020 Sun


----------



## GeoRon

Nov 9, 2020 Mon


----------



## GeoRon

Nov 11, 2020 Wed


----------



## GeoRon

Nov 11, 2020 Wed


----------



## GeoRon

Nov 12, 2020 Thu


----------



## GeoRon

Nov 14, 2020 Sat


----------



## GeoRon

Nov 15, 2020 Sun


----------



## GeoRon

Nov 16, 2020 Mon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 17, 2020 Tue*
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY
11/15-new Moon; *11/17 [email protected]*; 11/21-¼ Moon; 11/30-full Moon; 12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn*; 12/21-¼ Moon; 12/22 [email protected]?; 12/29-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 18, 2020 Wed*
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY
11/15-new Moon; *11/17 [email protected]*; 11/21-¼ Moon; 11/30-full Moon; 12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn*; 12/21-¼ Moon; 12/22 [email protected]?; 12/29-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

Nov 19, 2020 Thu


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 20, 2020 Fri*
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY
11/15-new Moon; *11/17 [email protected]*; 11/21-¼ Moon; 11/30-full Moon; 12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn*; 12/21-¼ Moon; 12/22 [email protected]?; 12/29-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 21, 2020 Sat*
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY
11/15-new Moon; *11/17 [email protected]*; 11/21-¼ Moon; 11/30-full Moon; 12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn*; 12/21-¼ Moon; 12/22 [email protected]?; 12/29-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 22, 2020 Sun*
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY
11/15-new Moon; *11/17 [email protected]*; 11/21-¼ Moon; 11/30-full Moon; 12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn*; 12/21-¼ Moon; 12/22 [email protected]?; 12/29-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 23, 2020 Mon*
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY
11/15-new Moon; *11/17 [email protected]*; 11/21-¼ Moon; 11/30-full Moon; 12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn*; 12/21-¼ Moon; 12/22 [email protected]?; 12/29-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 24, 2020 Tue*
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY
11/15-new Moon; *11/17 [email protected]*; 11/21-¼ Moon; 11/30-full Moon; 12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn*; 12/21-¼ Moon; 12/22 [email protected]?; 12/29-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 25, 2020 Wed*
THE RIVER NIGHT SKY
11/15-new Moon; *11/17 [email protected]*; 11/21-¼ Moon; 11/30-full Moon; 12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn*; 12/21-¼ Moon; 12/22 [email protected]?; 12/29-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 26, 2020 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
11/21-¼ Moon; 11/30-full Moon; 12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn*; 12/21-¼ Moon; 12/22 [email protected]?; 12/29-full Moon; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 27, 2020 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
11/21-¼ Moon; 11/30-full Moon; 12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn*; 12/21-¼ Moon; 12/22 [email protected]?; 12/29-full Moon; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 28, 2020 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
11/21-¼ Moon; 11/30-full Moon; 12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn*; 12/21-¼ Moon; 12/22 [email protected]?; 12/29-full Moon; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 29, 2020 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
11/21-¼ Moon; 11/30-full Moon+*prenumbral eclipse*; 12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn*; 12/21-¼ Moon; 12/22 [email protected]?; 12/29-full Moon; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Nov 30, 2020 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
11/21-¼ Moon; 11/30-full Moon+*prenumbral eclipse*; 12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn*; 12/21-¼ Moon; 12/22 [email protected]?; 12/29-full Moon; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 1, 2020 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
11/21-¼ Moon; 11/30-full Moon+*prenumbral eclipse*; 12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn*; 12/21-¼ Moon; 12/22 [email protected]?; 12/29-full Moon; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 3, 2020 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
11/30-full Moon+*prenumbral eclipse*; 12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn*; 12/21-¼ Moon; 12/22 [email protected]?; 12/29-full Moon; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 4, 2020 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
11/30-full Moon+*prenumbral eclipse*; 12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn,double planet*; 12/21-¼ Moon; 12/22 [email protected]?; 12/29-full Moon; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 5, 2020 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
11/30-full Moon+*prenumbral eclipse*; 12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn,double planet*; 12/21-¼ Moon; 12/22 [email protected]?; 12/29-full Moon; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 7, 2020 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn,double planet*; 12/21-¼ Moon; 12/22 [email protected]?; 12/29-full Moon; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 8, 2020 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn,double planet*; 12/21-¼ Moon; 12/22 [email protected]?; 12/29-full Moon; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Moon location at midnight:¼-setting;full-overhead;¾-rising;new-absent


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 9, 2020 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn,double planet*; 12/21-¼ Moon; *12/22 [email protected]?*; 12/29-full Moon; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Moon location at midnight:¼-setting;full-overhead;¾-rising;new-absent


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 10, 2020 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn,double planet*; 12/21-¼ Moon; *12/22 [email protected]?*; 12/29-full Moon; *1/3 [email protected]*; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Moon location at midnight: ¼-setting; full-overhead; ¾-rising; new-absent


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 11, 2020 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn,double planet*; 12/21-¼ Moon; *12/22 [email protected]?*; 12/29-full Moon; *1/3 [email protected]*; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight: ¼-setting; full-overhead; ¾-rising; new-absent


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 12, 2020 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn,double planet*; 12/21-¼ Moon; *12/22 [email protected]?*; 12/29-full Moon; *1/3 [email protected]*; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am): ¼-setting; full-overhead; ¾-rising; new-absent


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 14, 2020 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn,double planet*; 12/21-¼ Moon; *12/22 [email protected]?*; 12/29-full Moon; *1/3 [email protected]*; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-absent


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 16, 2020 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
12/7-¾ Moon; *12/13±4 [email protected]!*; 12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn,double planet*; 12/21-¼ Moon; *12/22 [email protected]?*; 12/29-full Moon; *1/3 [email protected]*; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 18, 2020 *
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn,double planet*; 12/21-¼ Moon; *12/22 [email protected]?*; 12/29-full Moon; *1/3 [email protected]*; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 19, 2020 Sat *
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn,double planet*; 12/21-¼ Moon; *12/22 [email protected]?*; 12/29-full Moon; *1/3 [email protected]*; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 20, 2020 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn,double planet*; 12/21-¼ Moon; *12/22 [email protected]?*; 12/29-full Moon; *1/3 [email protected]*; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 21, 2020 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn,double planet*; 12/21-¼ Moon; *12/22 [email protected]?*; 12/29-full Moon; *1/3 [email protected]*; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 22, 2020 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
12/14-new Moon; *12/21-Jupiter+Saturn,double planet*; 12/21-¼ Moon; *12/22 [email protected]?*; 12/29-full Moon; *1/3 [email protected]*; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 24, 2020 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
12/21-¼ Moon; *12/22 [email protected]?*; 12/29-full Moon; *1/3 [email protected]*; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoo


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 27, 2020 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
12/21-¼ Moon; *12/22 [email protected]?*; 12/29-full Moon; *1/3 [email protected]*; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoo


----------



## GeoRon

*Dec 30, 2020 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
12/29-full Moon; *1/3 [email protected]*; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Jan 5, 2021 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
*1/3 [email protected]*; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Jan 13, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
*1/3 [email protected]*; 1/6-¾ Moon; 1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Jan 16, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Jan 18, 2021 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Jan 21, 2021 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Jan 22, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Jan 24, 2021 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Jan 29, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Jan 31, 2021 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Feb 1, 2021 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
1/13-new Moon; 1/20-¼ Moon; 1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Feb 2, 2021 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon; 3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Feb 3, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
1/28-full Moon; 2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon; 3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Feb 5, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon; 3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Feb 6, 2021 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon; 3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Feb 7, 2021 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon; 3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
View attachment 62505


----------



## GeoRon

*Feb 10, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon; 3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Feb 11, 2021 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
2/4-¾ Moon; 2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon; 3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Feb 12, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon; 3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Feb 14, 2021 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon; 3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Feb 15, 2021 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
2/11-new Moon; 2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon; 3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Feb 19, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon; 3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Feb 24, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon; 3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Feb 25, 2021 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon; 3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Feb 26, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY*
2/19-¼ Moon; 2/27-full Moon; 3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon
 Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot


----------



## GeoRon

*Feb 27, 2021 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY* Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
2/27-full Moon; 3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Feb 28, 2021 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY* Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
2/27-full Moon; 3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Mar 1, 2021 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY* Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
2/27-full Moon; 3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Mar 2, 2021 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY* Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
2/27-full Moon; 3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Mar 3, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY* Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
2/27-full Moon; 3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Mar 4, 2021 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY* Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
2/27-full Moon; 3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Mar 5, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY* Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Mar 6, 2021 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY* Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Mar 7, 2021 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY* Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Mar 8, 2021 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY* Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Mar 9, 2021 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY* Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Mar 10, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY* Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Mar 11, 2021 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY* Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Mar 12, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY* Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Mar 13, 2021 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY* Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Mar 14, 2021 Sun*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY* Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Mar 15, 2021 Mon*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY* Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Mar 16, 2021 Tue*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY* Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Mar 17, 2021 Wed*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY* Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Mar 18, 2021 Thu*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY* Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Mar 19, 2021 Fri*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY* Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

*Mar 20, 2021 Sat*
*THE RIVER NIGHT SKY* Approximate Moon location at midnight(12am local): ¼-setting in west; full-overhead; ¾-rising in east; new-underfoot
3/5-¾ Moon; 3/13-new Moon; 3/21-¼ Moon; 3/28-full Moon; 4/4-¾ Moon; 4/11-new Moon; 4/20-¼ Moon; 4/26-full Moon; 5/3-¾ Moon; 5/11-new Moon; 5/19-¼ Moon; 5/26-full Moon; 6/2-¾ Moon; 6/10-new Moon; 6/17-¼ Moon; 6/23-full Moon


----------



## GeoRon

There will be a future posting location. It will not be MB. I will notify.


----------



## GeoRon

There will be a future posting location. It will not be MB. I will notify.


----------



## GeoRon

There will be a future posting location. It will not be MB. I will notify.


----------



## GeoRon

There will be a future posting location. It will not be MB. I will notify.


----------



## GeoRon

I recognize that Vertical Scope is not the proper posting for a community service such as my daily product. I'm seeking ideas for less commercial but community oriented opportunities. Your suggestions welcomed.


----------

